
Ask HN: Operational complexity of micro services? - tmaly
If you have switched over to a micro services paradigm within your company, how and what do you use to manage the operational complexities?<p>For context, I am assuming you have hundreds or thousands of micro services that have to be wired up to talk to each other.
======
PaulHoule
One thing I would focus on is that it is a bad idea to write one Microservice
in Python, another one in Node.js, another one in Rust, another one in Ruby,
another one in Go, etc.

If there really is a special reason to do such a thing, go for it, but dealing
with serialization/deserialization code in lots of languages as well as
repeated logic is a big waste.

One answer to that would be to have as many microservices as possible depend
on the same framework for as much as is possible/reasonable. The more things
stay the same the easier it is for developers and admins.

~~~
tmaly
I am trying to look at it from a business perspective. Instead of having a
handful of monoliths that are managed, how do you scale the operations side to
handle hundreds or thousands of micro services.

See [http://highscalability.com/blog/2014/4/8/microservices-
not-a...](http://highscalability.com/blog/2014/4/8/microservices-not-a-free-
lunch.html)

